# What year did Win make the 9422 yellowboy?



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

Was it around model year 2000? Anyone?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Is my thinking way off wack on this one? I'm thinking it was 1976 for the Bi-Centennial.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

hmm, that could very well be. I think they started making them around 1971-72? And everything was special in 76 (my first bycicle was a "spirit of 76 red white & blue banana seat special!)
They might have done a yellowboy in 76, but they did one recently too. I bought a new traditional 9422M about 4-5 years ago down in Fargo Scheels and this yellow boy 9422M I just picked up is 245 guns prior to the blued traditional I purchased some years ago according to serial numbers. Seems to me they started making them around the time Henry released the goldenboy .22's?


----------



## BIG LOST (Feb 2, 2005)

*1966,,the centennial of the original winchester'66,,if memory serves :beer: *


----------

